# Jerk Off Pleasure boater Literally sunk my boat tonight.



## jlami

Trolling the East shore of the southern basin this evening having a great time with my older 2 sons... Had several seyes in the well along with a couple of catfish and some good sized crappie. (Momma wanteda fish fry for sunday dinner) Listening to the radio Just took a picture of my oldest sons 5th catch for the day when some IDIOT come flying past pulling a tube not more than 30 feet from me!!!! He was soo close that the wave that engulfed the back corner my boat was still capped. I triied to start the motor but it was already flooded. the bilge was pumping out as much as it possibly could but the second wave from this Jerk's wake was too much for my little 14ft fiberglass to handle and she started going down. Of course my 7yr old and my 8 yr old went into immediate panic mode!!! (Thank god they were wearing lifevests because they acted as if they had never been in the water before) within seconds the bow of my boat was bobbing with my gear and seats and everything else just floating around Alum Creek Lake. All I could do is hold onto the last few feet of boat sticking out of the water. I Began to whistle as loud as I can and after about 10 minutes a real nice family came and pulled us out of the water... As we rushed to get a rope tied to my boat the same Moron comes by about 35 yrds. away still fullspeed pulling 2 kids in a tube. This Jackass actually had the lack of intelligence to continue these antics for about 20 minutes while Myself and 2 other families of boaters scoured the lake trying to salvage as much gear as possible. Finally water patrol sounded their sirens as they came across the lake from Hollenback and of course this (edit) started heading for Cheshire Bridge. We told Water Patrol that know one was hurt and what happened and they of course shot off after the (edit) with no common sense or courtesy for other boaters. Long story short I was told that no one seen him cause the actual wake that sunk my boat so it is my word against his and I am stuck paying nearly a grand for a local towing and recovery company to pull my now worthless $800 investment from the bottom of the lake... I am soo pissed right now. Any suggestions?


----------



## celtic11

I dont have any suggestions but im sorry to hear about your incident. It's amazing how many people these days lack common sense and courtesy. That really sucks man. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brucey42085

that sounds horrifying, i know i get nervous with the pleasure boaters sometimes, and im in a much bigger boat capable of taking bigger waves. dont know if you were even able to see his reg. numbers on his boat or if you could remember them if you did but i would report him to someone the park office, etc. that goes beyond being inconsiderate into something more like reckless endangerment.


----------



## jlami

Please forgive any and all typos I am pretty pissed off and did not take time to proof read or spell check.


----------



## jlami

brucey42085 said:


> that sounds horrifying, i know i get nervous with the pleasure boaters sometimes, and im in a much bigger boat capable of taking bigger waves. dont know if you were even able to see his reg. numbers on his boat or if you could remember them if you did but i would report him to someone the park office, etc. that goes beyond being inconsiderate into something more like reckless endangerment.


Water Patrol chased him down and pulled him over right before he got under the bridge but to my knowledge they did nothing but gave him a stearn talking to... and I was told there is not much more they can do because no one seen him do the first blow by that sank the boat. I only have witnesses for the 20 minutes of idiocracy that took place afterwards and prior to water patrol arriving.


----------



## avantifishski

IMO hug those boys tight, then buy another boat and the faster the better. the only way to get over it is to replace it and get that hole in your hart plugged so it doesnt sink as well. the guy was probly more worried bout watching his boys in the tube to notice you and your boys. from the story it sounds like he never saw you going down as obvious as it was..sorry to hear about your boat and gear..hope you can replace very soon.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Sorry to here that.Some people think they own the water our just because there in a boat they can just.You know screw it that is just plain wrong this guy had his kids out for a fishing trip and some "A"hole sinks his boat.Come on every one knows if it was them and there kids they would like to choke the S.O.B that did that.I am glad you and your kids are ok.Maybe karma will bite this guy in the but that sunk you.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

jlami I was in the stratos fishnski trying to help pick up some of your floating stuff, glad to see you guys are alright.. i couldnt believe they left the boat there with no bouy on it or lights or anything, they were showing up right around 11 as we were leaving to do something with it though...

and the pleasure boaters were literally running 30 ft off my boat all day long, luckily i was in a larger boat, but i spent from 530 pm- dark with my boat rocking rub rail to rub rail cause of these pricks.. i convince my wife whos 6 months preggo to come out with me and we get tossed around like rag dolls trying to troll. 

pm me you number and days off and maybe we can hookup for a fishing trip or 2 since your boats gonna be outta commission, we can take the boys if they're not too scared.


----------



## Mr. A

You have more than enough evidence to press criminal charges. People have much less and are successful every day! Go talk to the local prosecutor after you get witness statements. Ask for reasonable restitution and let the courts deal with them. 

Also, if they get convicted you can go after him civily if you were not satisfied. Just a thought, but thought I'd throw it out there.

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## gone-fishing

they did put some buoys around the boat on the second trip out...i am still kinda speechless since you told me at the dock, not sure why, only a matter of time til something like this happened...pretty close to happening to me on occasion. glad the kids are alright for sure.

you are still welcome on my boat!


----------



## my vise

Going to take my 16 month and 2 older kids out tomorrow. I'll me more careful than I've ever been. Thanks for sharing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53

> IMO hug those boys tight, then buy another boat and the faster the better. the only way to get over it is to replace it and get that hole in your hart plugged so it doesnt sink as well. the guy was probly more worried bout watching his boys in the tube to notice you and your boys. from the story it sounds like he never saw you going down as obvious as it was..sorry to hear about your boat and gear..hope you can replace very soon.


What do you mean when u say he did not see him? If he did not see a boat that close he put e everyone around him in danger ugh! !

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## avantifishski

fredg53 said:


> What do you mean when u say he did not see him? If he did not see a boat that close he put e everyone around him in danger ugh! !
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


when you drive your boat at higher rates of speed like pulling a tube you keep your eyes on where your going and check the tubers,you dont look at the boats you pass,the pleasure boater was in the wrong but there is noway he kept pulling a tube if he had realized he caused a boat with 2 young boys and father to sink.. You actually think hes like yea man i just killed 3 people?


----------



## hang_loose

jlami, Talk to a central Ohio dive shop. All you need is a diver to go down and hook your boat to a rope if you know approx. where your boat is (on the BOW) Then hook your line to another boat and pull it up slow. You can tow it to shore that way or have a couple buddies jump out of the lead boat and bail your boat out.

Are there any Central Ohio Divers on OGF who would like to help this man? + You could get some fresh water (clarity?) diving in Central Ohio. I'm not speaking for him but maybe he would pay for tank rentals. Thats a lot cheaper than the GRAND he would have to pay to recover his boat?

I used to dive but my Dr. strongly advises against it now. Heart problems darn it.

jlami, Everybody is not like that person.... Good luck j. Us divers like to help out if we can.


----------



## CATMAN447

Mr. A said:


> You have more than enough evidence to press criminal charges. People have much less and are successful every day! Go talk to the local prosecutor after you get witness statements. Ask for reasonable restitution and let the courts deal with them.
> 
> Also, if they get convicted you can go after him civily if you were not satisfied. Just a thought, but thought I'd throw it out there.
> 
> A
> 
> I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


That's good advice from Mr. A. Go to the water patrol's office. If the officer did his job, their dispatch center will have the blockhead's
registration and information on file. That information would then be public record and you could request a transcript. Next step would be to contact the Prosecutor's Office in that jurisdiction and provide them with witness statements containing phone #'s the witnesses can be contacted at. Don't hesitate to shoot me a PM with any questions, I'll help the best I can. My knowledge of the law relates more to the Highway than to water


----------



## KaGee

jlami said:


> Please forgive any and all typos I am pretty pissed off and did not take time to proof read or spell check.


I understand, you are very upset. I cleaned up your post just a little. I hope things work out. You and your children are safe, that's all that matters.

The lack of ability to charge them in criminal court does not relieve them of your right to go after him in civil court. A lawyer can advise on that.

Sounds like you didn't have insurance? The fact you will have to pay to get your boat out of there is reason enough have insurance even if the boat isn't worth much.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Thats one of the reasons I dont even go up there on the weekends and I fish from the shore...to many nuts.


----------



## JignPig Guide

Man that is a shame. You go out to enjoy the day with your sons. And you end up in a dangerous situation and an economic loss on top of it all. That sucks! And I don't blame you for being upset.

________________________________________________________________

This happened at Alum Creek a few years ago...

A female witness who knew these guys said (on camera) that these guys were racing. And push everything to the limit. One of them died because of their actions.
http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2010/06/13/story-lewis-center-alum-creek-fatal-boat-crash.html


----------



## Juan More Fish

Glad to hear you and the boys are ok. Im in the same boat as you with pleasure boaters. alot of them colud care less about the fisherman. I hope you can recover and get started again from this. Give your boys a hug. And count the blessings that everything turned out good.


----------



## dmills4124

I have no idea why the officer told you that there wasnt any witness but you. I count 3 including your boys. If the prosecutor refuses to go after this nut case then go after him in civil court. If the prosecutor does you can still do the civil court but wait till after the the judge rules to file. Lots of times when they find a civil case has been filled they differ to the that court to handle it. I am sure there are plenty of lawyers out there with experience in these matters who would take this with no money down. Thank God ya'll are alright.
Go for it!
JMTCW
donm


----------



## jlami

gone-fishing said:


> they did put some buoys around the boat on the second trip out...i am still kinda speechless since you told me at the dock, not sure why, only a matter of time til something like this happened...pretty close to happening to me on occasion. glad the kids are alright for sure.
> 
> you are still welcome on my boat!


Thanks man... Hopefully I am not out of commission for too long. My cell is still swamped but get me on here and we will plan something. We are going to be out there in about an hour to pull it out. Maybe It can be saved and is not a total loss? we will see. I am more worried about all my gear truthfully. I was up all night wondering if it will come up with the boat.


----------



## jlami

KaGee said:


> I understand, you are very upset. I cleaned up your post just a little. I hope things work out. You and your children are safe, that's all that matters.
> 
> The lack of ability to charge them in criminal court does not relieve them of your right to go after him in civil court. A lawyer can advise on that.
> 
> Sounds like you didn't have insurance? The fact you will have to pay to get your boat out of there is reason enough have insurance even if the boat isn't worth much.


That is definatly a lessoned learned on that... the wife and I discussed puting insurance on it a few weeks ago when renewing our policy... I told her that it didn't matter because after about year or so I would have paid more in insurance than I paid for the boat. After experiencing this it would have been worth paying insurance on it for 5 years or so. I HIGHLY SUGGEST everyone insure their vessel. No matter how competant of a boater you are!


----------



## jlami

KaGee said:


> I understand, you are very upset. I cleaned up your post just a little. I hope things work out. You and your children are safe, that's all that matters.
> 
> The lack of ability to charge them in criminal court does not relieve them of your right to go after him in civil court. A lawyer can advise on that.
> 
> Sounds like you didn't have insurance? The fact you will have to pay to get your boat out of there is reason enough have insurance even if the boat isn't worth much.


HAHA, Thanks for the editing... That was my "clean it up for the internet" angry words.


----------



## Snakecharmer

jlami said:


> Water Patrol chased him down and pulled him over right before he got under the bridge but to my knowledge they did nothing but gave him a stearn talking to... and I was told there is not much more they can do because no one seen him do the first blow by that sank the boat. I only have witnesses for the 20 minutes of idiocracy that took place afterwards and prior to water patrol arriving.


I know when waterskiing you need to have an observer. I would imagine that tubing you also need to have an observer in the boat. They should have given him a ticket for that I believe...
Reckless Operation
(ORC 1547.07)
No person shall operate a vessel, water skis or similar device:

carelessly or heedlessly; 
without due caution; 
in disregard of the rights or safety of any person, vessel, or property; 
at a rate of speed or in a manner so as to endanger any person, vessel, or property

Observer Required when Towing Skier
(ORC 1547.15)
Any person who operates a vessel towing a person on water skis, surfboard, other similar devices or barefoot skier shall have an observer ten years of age or older in the vessel who shall at all times observe the person being towed. The vessel operator shall observe the traffic pattern. No person shall permit operation of a vessel in violation of this section.


----------



## stanimals2

People can be so stupid I hate to gear about that. I was fishing Rushcreek yesterday about 35 yards of shore and some moron ran full speed with his 9.9 motor between me and the shore an there was a good 200 yds of open water on the other side of me. I made up my mind if he did it one more time it was going to on. Should be legal to shot stupid people before they pass on Their stupid gene !


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Sorry about loosing the boat and gear man thats a shame. Thankfully you are all still alive and healthy, and thankfully there were GOOD people around to help out!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Hmm, I wonder why there wasn't enough floatation? Anything short of 16' I thought required enough floatation material to keep the boat afloat? Strange that 1 wave basically sunk the thing.

Glad your family is ok. Major lessons to be learned here. Did you get the persons name? It definitely sounds like he may have some more explaining to do...


----------



## Playbuoy

Sorry to hear about your incident. I live 1 mile from the ramp at Alum and will only use my boat there before Memorial Day and after Labor Day after having similar incidents happen to me when I had a smaller boat. I hope the recovery goes well. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RushCreekAngler

stanimals2 said:


> People can be so stupid I hate to gear about that. I was fishing Rushcreek yesterday about 35 yards of shore and some moron ran full speed with his 9.9 motor between me and the shore an there was a good 200 yds of open water on the other side of me. I made up my mind if he did it one more time it was going to on. Should be legal to shot stupid people before they pass on Their stupid gene !
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I fish over at Rush Creek ( I can see the parking lot from my house ) - I always throttle down when passing someone fishing either in a boat or on shore - I just don't understand when someone won't think about the others that are also out there and show a little courtesy to a fellow angler.

Problems like the sinking of jlami's boat are the main reason I stick to fishing lakes that have horsepower limits - I just don't want to have to spend my time watching out for some of the crazy boaters out there.


----------



## Salmonid

Wow, thats amazing because I know that idiot, he seems to follow me around from lake to lake and is aaround mejust about every time Im out, he is there...
I feel for ya and been there especially on teh Ohio River where the boats are HUGE and can throw a 5 ft wake in a hurry as they love to show you just how close and fast they can get to your fishing boat anchored along an edge.. 

Glad everyone was ok!

Salmonid


----------



## FOSR

I learned about this kind of rudeness on Delaware, taking the rental canoes past the high-speed zone to get to the quiet parts. There would be whole families on powerboats plowing past us. We'd have to turn the canoe to face into the waves. 

Paddled watercraft among powerboats are like pedestrians in traffic. People look at you like you're homeless.


----------



## ironman172

wow sorry to read all this...and hope things work out for getting your boat back in operation....how deep was the water where it went down?....I haven't went much this year(3 times) but would be willing to go if you and the boys wanted to get out....I just have a small fishing boat too(14ft mirrocraft)....but have never taken water in from a wave before....PM me if interested in going....and I try and not go out on the weekends....but would go over to Hoover instead  and can leave the boy(dog) at home for more room or in the evenings through the week....use to be right before dark was good for the saugeye


----------



## killingtime

jlami said:


> Thanks man... Hopefully I am not out of commission for too long. My cell is still swamped but get me on here and we will plan something. We are going to be out there in about an hour to pull it out. Maybe It can be saved and is not a total loss? we will see. I am more worried about all my gear truthfully. I was up all night wondering if it will come up with the boat.


hey jlami if you need some gear replaced let me know. i have alot of extra rods and reels laying around i could hook you up if you want and i am sure sure i have extra tackle i dont use anymore. i am working on the above ground resevoir going in on rt.4 north of marysville and i can get the the gear to you if you need it. glad your ok.


----------



## jlami

killingtime said:


> hey jlami if you need some gear replaced let me know. i have alot of extra rods and reels laying around i could hook you up if you want and i am sure sure i have extra tackle i dont use anymore. i am working on the above ground resevoir going in on rt.4 north of marysville and i can get the the gear to you if you need it. glad your ok.


I really appreciat that man... luckily enough all 4 of the poles I had with me came up with the boat... for the rest. I haven't done inventory yet but I got back more than I expected.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

jlami said:


> I really appreciat that man... luckily enough all 4 of the poles I had with me came up with the boat... for the rest. I haven't done inventory yet but I got back more than I expected.


i've got your rusty can of starting fluid and your sun tan lotion, sitting in the side of my boat if you want it back.


----------



## jlami

DIdn't know I had starting fluid on the boat... I've never needed, ask anyone that has gone out with me, that old 700 Merc ran like a champ fired right up and had no problem pushing that boat. No worries you can keep it. I appreciat the offer though HAHAHA!


----------



## sherman51

im totaly with kagee on this one. you could go talk to a good lawyer and get some good advice. but you can file a cival suit in small clames court yourself. i think that costs about 150.00 and you can sue for that back.

it takes alot less to win a cival suit than to convict on charges. if nothing elce you might help him see just what a donkies rear end he is. good luck on this one.
sherman


----------



## hang_loose

jlami, Sorry I didn't say this in my first post but thank God you and your family are safe.
I'm just curious about how much they charged you to pull your boat out?


----------



## jlami

You know if nothing else I want him and anybody else to learn from this... I have been trying to come up with the best way to share this story with the pleasure boating community to at least educate and prevent something like this from happening in the future... I know I have at least a week or two before I can even access a report adn in the mean time I am going to stay on top of ODNR to press charges or cite this guy in some way for something. I definatly don't feel that the stearn talking to he received should be the end of it for him because it definatly was not for me!!!


----------



## jlami

hang_loose said:


> jlami, Sorry I didn't say this in my first post but thank God you and your family are safe.
> I'm just curious about how much they charged you to pull your boat out?


$750.00, About $100 bucks less than I paid for the boat... Most expensive fishing trip I've ever had. HAHAHA

They said it would have typically been a $1000.00, not including what I would have had to pay Delaware County Dive Squad, but I did ALOT of the work, got in the water flipped the boat back around to its belly, put bags under and everything. To be honest I owe them $750.00 for using their boat to take the owner and 3 guys out on the water. The owner:Rob helped out quite abit but the rest of the guys watched the show "held the light" persay and got some sun. What are you gonna do though? in that situation I have less than 48Hrs. to get it out of the water before ODNR starts tacking fines and environmental fees to list of inconveniences. So they definatly got ahold of my short and curlies.


----------



## Gills63

Take a look at ORC 1547.07. Make sure they are aware that you are willing to sign the charges. If need be ask if its possible to make an appointment with the prosecutors office regarding possible charges

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nimi_fisher5

Man that makes me mad just listening to your story!!


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## injun laker45

Glad you and your sons made it out OK.

Something tells me this isn't the end of this story.
Good luck with this guy.


----------



## to Joe Bong

I was hoping that my first post on this site would be about a fantastic fishing outing. Still waiting for that to happen, but I must put in my 2 cents after reading this post. I fish Alum Creek often and am always amazed how many people lack common courtesy, at the ramps, on the water, and even in the parking lots. Just last Saturday evening I went out and stayed north of 36/37 to avoid the idiots. Within 2 hours I witnessed 3 boats running full speed in the no wake zone. Must not be enough markers up there. That lake defiantly needs more aggressive patrolling. I started fishing again last year after a 20 year drought, its easy to get discouraged with all of the nuts out there. I hope my next post is on a more positive subject. Also glad no one was hurt.


----------



## avantifishski

di you get those pics uploaded?


----------



## Eaglef16

If I were you I would call all of the television stations and tell them what happened. I would think one of them would tell about what happened to you.
Glad everybody was ok.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter

hang_loose said:


> jlami, Talk to a central Ohio dive shop. All you need is a diver to go down and hook your boat to a rope if you know approx. where your boat is (on the BOW) Then hook your line to another boat and pull it up slow. You can tow it to shore that way or have a couple buddies jump out of the lead boat and bail your boat out.
> 
> Are there any Central Ohio Divers on OGF who would like to help this man? + You could get some fresh water (clarity?) diving in Central Ohio. I'm not speaking for him but maybe he would pay for tank rentals. Thats a lot cheaper than the GRAND he would have to pay to recover his boat?
> 
> I used to dive but my Dr. strongly advises against it now. Heart problems darn it.
> 
> jlami, Everybody is not like that person.... Good luck j. Us divers like to help out if we can.


Im a diver and would be more than glad to help out. With it being in open water I can imagine there is a legal mess to be had before we can go out tho. Alum is on the list of state lakes legal to dive in as long as it's in a no wake zone and approved through the park rangers. IF we could get a team together, we would need to go through the rangers and probably have to dive off their boat. They'll probably be pretty reluctant to take people out to recover stuff rather than paying them to send a team down. But like I said I would be very glad to help you out


----------



## jlami

I di get one of them uploaded to the other thread about recovering the boat... they're are more to come I have just been super busy sorting everything out and turning wrenches trying to get back on the water ASAP.


----------



## jlami

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> Im a diver and would be more than glad to help out. With it being in open water I can imagine there is a legal mess to be had before we can go out tho. Alum is on the list of state lakes legal to dive in as long as it's in a no wake zone and approved through the park rangers. IF we could get a team together, we would need to go through the rangers and probably have to dive off their boat. They'll probably be pretty reluctant to take people out to recover stuff rather than paying them to send a team down. But like I said I would be very glad to help you out


Thanks man, I really appreciate that, A local salvage company and I went out sunday and were able to successfully get the boat surfaced towed and trailered... There was damage and not sure if the boat itself will be water worthy again... on a Good not I was able to salvage the majority of my gear, all my poles and most of my tackle thanks to the assistance of some really nice people grabbing floaters and bringing them to me as the boat came up, some things are lost for good I'm sure but not as much as I thought. again I thank you very much for your generous offer, I never in my life would have expected the response I got from the people of this website. I have been spoiled by everyones kindness.


----------



## backlashed

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Thats one of the reasons I dont even go up there on the weekends ...to many nuts.


We usually stay off of public lakes on the weekends for that reason. Sunday morning before noon is usually OK, but otherwise, look out.


----------



## Woodie

Playbuoy said:


> Sorry to hear about your incident. I live 1 mile from the ramp at Alum and will only use my boat there before Memorial Day and after Labor Day after having similar incidents happen to me when I had a smaller boat. I hope the recovery goes well.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm with Playbuoy on this... I stay away from Alum during the summer and go to Hoover or Oshanesy where they have HP restrictions or no wake zones.. 

Boats can be replaced thank goodness you and your boys are safe..


----------



## avantifishski

Isn't alum creek like Half open and half no wake?if not half its gotta be close..

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## blackxpress

I'm originally from Georgia. Been in Ohio 5 years now. Down there it's against the law to pass within 100 ft. of a dock or another vessel except at idle speed. I've scoured the Ohio boating regs and if we have a similar law here I have yet to find it. Unfortunately, Georgia has not been very good about enforcing their law until recently. A couple of weeks ago some moron on a waverunner ran over two kids on a tube at Lake Lanier. After that the DNR admitted they had been lax in enforcement but that from now on they will be enforcing that law with vigor. About time.


----------



## jlami

I just got off the phone with the ODNR Supervisor at the Hollenback office, after informing him that there were 6 more adult witnesses to the antics that took place after me and the kids were pulled from the water he was curious as to why their statements were not taken the day of the accident. I informed him that I was still in contact with 4 of them. He said it was not too late to cite the operator of the S.S. MORON and for me to have them contact him to give statements. I called the nice lady who owned the boat that rescued us and she agreed to contact him and give her statement, she said she would contact the other couple that were out with her family that day and assured me that her husband would also make a statement.

Does ODNR give breathalizers on the water? I wonder if this guy was intoxicated? I can not think of any other explanation for his stupidity...
I guess we will see what happens from there, I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Silent Mike

I am glad nothing happened to you or your boys. A good thing to pull out of this is that you guys experienced pretty much the worst case scenario while boating (in a much less dangerous environment than it could have been in), and will now be prepared with what to do and what not to do if this should ever happen again. Hope the recovery goes well and you guys get back out on the water and back to fishing!


----------



## MDBuckeye

Thank God you and the family are alright!
I really hate Alum between Memorial Day and Labor Day for just that reason. Plus the fact that the state doesn't have enough money to properly patrol the water ways and enforce the laws doesn't help either.

I can't stand boaters who aren't aware and courteous of other boaters and fisherman. It gets me all kinds of fired up.


----------



## Tokugawa

Glad you and your kids are alright. I love electric only lakes just because of that. Too many stupid people that can't handle the horsepower.


----------



## jlami

Silent Mike said:


> I am glad nothing happened to you or your boys. A good thing to pull out of this is that you guys experienced pretty much the worst case scenario while boating (in a much less dangerous environment than it could have been in), and will now be prepared with what to do and what not to do if this should ever happen again. Hope the recovery goes well and you guys get back out on the water and back to fishing!


You know I wish I would have spun it that way to the kids while it was happening. "Dad's doing this on purpose so we all know what to do." If I would have only thunk faster. HAHAHA!


----------



## James F

I hope those responsible are are cited for their actions.This could have a very bad incident for you and your family.I believe that everyone should be held accountable for their actions.I had a similar incident at Tappan Lake in my canoe,luckily I was in very shallow water.the skier was laughing and pointing at us, until he noticed the sheriff standing there talking into his radio.It wasn't a good day for them!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jlami said:


> I just got off the phone with the ODNR Supervisor at the Hollenback office, after informing him that there were 6 more adult witnesses to the antics that took place after me and the kids were pulled from the water he was curious as to why their statements were not taken the day of the accident. I informed him that I was still in contact with 4 of them. He said it was not too late to cite the operator of the S.S. MORON and for me to have them contact him to give statements. I called the nice lady who owned the boat that rescued us and she agreed to contact him and give her statement, she said she would contact the other couple that were out with her family that day and assured me that her husband would also make a statement.
> 
> Does ODNR give breathalizers on the water? I wonder if this guy was intoxicated? I can not think of any other explanation for his stupidity...
> I guess we will see what happens from there, I will keep everyone posted.


Hope justice is served for ya! And the officers on the water should be able to give some sort of sobriety check, sure they deal with it every weekend out there!


----------



## Don3388

Sounds like the rangers may have made contact with the boater. If they did, I imagine they filed a report with their office. That is publiic records available to you. With that, you can identify the person and pursue it civilly. If you have contact info on the boaters that helped you, it would probably take care of the "my word againest his". Plus your kids could testify as to what they saw.


----------



## sundowner

jlami said:


> I just got off the phone with the ODNR Supervisor at the Hollenback office, after informing him that there were 6 more adult witnesses to the antics that took place after me and the kids were pulled from the water he was curious as to why their statements were not taken the day of the accident. I informed him that I was still in contact with 4 of them. He said it was not too late to cite the operator of the S.S. MORON and for me to have them contact him to give statements. I called the nice lady who owned the boat that rescued us and she agreed to contact him and give her statement, she said she would contact the other couple that were out with her family that day and assured me that her husband would also make a statement.
> 
> Does ODNR give breathalizers on the water? I wonder if this guy was intoxicated? I can not think of any other explanation for his stupidity...
> I guess we will see what happens from there, I will keep everyone posted.


You might want to talk to the U.S. Coast Guard about the problem you had. They might be able to help. Since there were children envolved and there are others that saw what happened they should look into it.

People must understand the are responsible for damage caused by their wakes.


----------



## GarryS

Thank God that you and your boys are ok.

I am still shocked the Rangers didn't do anything the day it happened. I would contact the US Coast Guard too. I am sure they will do something.

This time there wasn't anyone hurt. Don't give this fool a chance to go do it again. Next time someone might not be as lucky.

GarryS


----------



## Snyd

Wow - That is crazy!


----------



## c.stewart

If he docks his boat nobody will see you knock some good holes in it if your careful.


----------



## DC9781

c.stewart said:


> If he docks his boat nobody will see you knock some good holes in it if your careful.


Really? Two wrongs equal a right? Prosecute to the fullest extent of the law is the correct move here. Jlami you need to make sure you do all you can to see it through because next week it could be another boater who's ending isn't as fortunate as what yours was this round.


----------



## jlami

DC9781 said:


> Really? Two wrongs equal a right? Prosecute to the fullest extent of the law is the correct move here. Jlami you need to make sure you do all you can to see it through because next week it could be another boater who's ending isn't as fortunate as what yours was this round.


I agree... and intend to.


----------



## Had a Bite

Wow, that's really all I can say. Glad you are all alright.


----------



## Don3388

ODNR does give breathalyzer tests, whether or not on this occasion I don't know. There are some real idiots on the water, just as they are on the roads be vigilant.


----------



## privateer

I don't believe that the US Coast Guard will have jurisdiction here since this is not a navigable waterway. Sounds like your costs could be covered in a small claims court case - could be attractive since you can file yourself in most locations. And as we learned during the OJ case.. - civil court does not have the same strong "proof" requirement that criminal court does.


----------



## hang_loose

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> Im a diver and would be more than glad to help out. With it being in open water I can imagine there is a legal mess to be had before we can go out tho. Alum is on the list of state lakes legal to dive in as long as it's in a no wake zone and approved through the park rangers. IF we could get a team together, we would need to go through the rangers and probably have to dive off their boat. They'll probably be pretty reluctant to take people out to recover stuff rather than paying them to send a team down. But like I said I would be very glad to help you out


Mods. Anyway to start up a sign-up list of volunteer divers in case anything ever happens like this again? I can't sign up (health reasons) but both of my sons are certified divers.


----------



## dstiner86

horrible story man, but atleast everyone was alright. I get worried a bit out on a boat on play lakes just because of idiots like this. No brains and/or no common courtesy.


----------

